# Cub Cadet 2148 doesn't stop moving



## bcPaul (5 mo ago)

I have a 2148 (hydrostatic drive) that doesn't stop moving when you lift off of the pedal. It slows down, but doesn't stop moving. It is like it can't find the center/neutral position automatically. Is there a spring or something that keeps it in neutral when you lift off the pedal?
Any ideas?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

See attached parts diagram entitled "pedal controls". I don't see a pedal spring on the diagram. You could probably install a return spring. Alternatively, you could give it a little reverse pedal tap with your foot??









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

harry16,
Good call on the pedal controls,
I chased the diagram back a bit and looks like there's a neutral arm located on the transaxle. 
Take a look at #37 under #66 or maybe a bent arm or linkage back to the pedal.








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------

